# How to cook thin sliced beef ribs?



## hunter rose (Aug 25, 2020)

I found these at Sam's Club and it seemed interesting. Has anyone cooked these yet? They are thinly sliced, like a thinly cut slice of brisket. I am thinking that because they are thinner, maybe it would be better to Sous Vide and then finish in the smoker. Not certain. Have you smoked these?


----------



## spudthegreater (Aug 25, 2020)

We used to eat this at the the Stanwood WA Fair. They were smoked and totally incredible. Ive been meaning to do some of those. I would slow smoke them at low temps till done. Wont take long, but put a water pan in there so they dont get dry.  I have a pellet grill and i would use a smoke tube in addition after lightly salting them. i would do them at or below 200 myself. maybe lower.  They should come out great without using any sauce at all. Thats how  we used to eat them at the fair. Del Fox Meats used to do those.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 25, 2020)

First off, the way those are cut do not slow smoke them unless you want leather.

Those are cut Kalbi/Korean style aka Flanken, i.e thin cut across the bones.
Best cooked over med-high to high direct heat, BBQ grilling not smoking.
You could cold smoke them. Or warm at sub 200° temps, but not for very long.

I suggest your favorite marinade for 4-8 hours and then direct high heat grilling to 140° IT or higher.
You want some maillard reaction, some sear/char, for enhanced flavor.

I also don't recommend Low-n-Slow smoking for individual thick cut single ribs or even whole racks of beef ribs.
Minimum 275° for best results with the beef ribs.

Just my $0.02


----------



## spudthegreater (Aug 25, 2020)

Guess im going to have to buy some and try it both ways and see how they turn out. Del Fox smoked them, they didn't grill them, so not sure what to think.


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 25, 2020)

chilerelleno
 is right. These need marinade and high heat. Low and slow is gonna be shoe leather and minimal flavor


----------



## hunter rose (Aug 25, 2020)

Because they were thin, I was thinking sous vide and finish at high temp on the smoker. I will make a decision and report back tomorrow.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 26, 2020)

Sous vide and a quick sear is an excellent option.


----------



## hunter rose (Aug 27, 2020)

hunter rose said:


> I found these at Sam's Club and it seemed interesting. Has anyone cooked these yet? They are thinly sliced, like a thinly cut slice of brisket. I am thinking that because they are thinner, maybe it would be better to Sous Vide and then finish in the smoker. Not certain. Have you smoked these?
> 
> View attachment 460236


This was a new smoke for me. They are tablitas or Korean short ribs. I understand these would be marinated and grilled quickly on a very hot grill. However, I had to put a Texas twist on this Korean dish. Instead, I used a jaccard to tenderize them and a dry peppery beef rub. I smoked them on the grate flat at a low temp (around 190) for an hour or so and then stacked them so they would self baste as the fat rendered. Stacking them also allowed me to probe them. I cooked to a much higher beef rib temp, then wrapped in foil and put in a cooler for an hour to rest. The flavor was all there, but it is not as good as a beef rib IMO, but then again, they were less expensive. It was fun to try a new challenge in smoking.


----------



## jcam222 (Aug 28, 2020)

They look delicious! I’ve not tried them cross cut kalbi style yet. The cross cut really shows off the luscious marbling. Often when I see these in the meat  case I approach the meat counter to see if they have whole racks in the back. Often they do.


----------



## hunter rose (Aug 28, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> They look delicious! I’ve not tried them cross cut kalbi style yet. The cross cut really shows off the luscious marbling. Often when I see these in the meat  case I approach the meat counter to see if they have whole racks in the back. Often they do.


We have not had difficulty getting the whole racks in Dallas. These, however, are new to me.


----------



## hunter rose (Jul 7, 2021)

These weren't really as thin as bacon. They were cross cut beef ribs... about a pencil in width with the cross cut bones in them.


----------

